# Amazon



## Falcon (Dec 3, 2014)

I couldn't find what I wanted in any of the stores around here. They were either out of my size, style, color etc.
So YESTERDAY (Tuesday)I went on the internet and googled what I wanted...a new pair of blue jeans. Amazon had just what I wanted, so I put in an order. I'd never done this before and was a bit skeptical about the whole idea.  They said that I should receive the order in about 5 days.

Guess what ?!  They were in my mailbox just now. (Wednesday @ 12:35 PM) I couldn't believe it!
Exactly what I ordered. WOW! What service!  Now I'm going to order a shirt to match.

Have any of you had problems with AMAZON ?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2014)

Nope, never. Great service.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 3, 2014)

Never had problems, and they often deliver early here too!


----------



## Bee (Dec 3, 2014)

I have used Amazon for years and never had a problem with them, I have very often received orders earlier than stated.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 3, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Nope, never. Great service.





Vivjen said:


> Never had problems, and they often deliver early here too!





Bee said:


> I have used Amazon for years and never had a problem with them, I have very often received orders earlier than stated.



DItto..


----------



## Pam (Dec 3, 2014)

Another ditto!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 3, 2014)

Amazon is a great place to buy most things, and usually at a far better price than can be found at any store.  Between Amazon, Ebay, and a few other sites I buy from, I figure I have paid for this computer several times over.  Unless it's something I need right now, I seldom see a need to run to the store.   

Therein lies a potential problem for our economy.  As more and more people engage in "E-commerce", Retail stores are becoming more and more irrelevant.  If this continues, there are going to be a lot of abandoned stores and shopping centers, and a steady stream of UPS/FedEx/USPS delivery vehicles on our roads and streets.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 3, 2014)

Internet shopping as it should be.

I buy most of my stuff from Amazon, maybe two or three orders a week, from jeans to mint sauce and toothpaste to hard discs!

In the last month I've had sweeteners, mobile phone, vitamin pills, television, pvr, flour, tinned crab, salmon, smoke and carbon monoxide alarm,butter, dried fruit and so on.

Usually free next day delivery, thirty days to return the items, shipping free, what's not to like?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 3, 2014)

I also love Amazon ! They just have so many services that you can use. 
We have the Amazon Prime, so it includes free 2-day shipping on most items, great discounts, the subscription service for items you re-use all the time, and the Amazon Garage for car parts. 
Since I have  Kindle Fire , I can borrow books from the Kindle Lending Library, as well as they have a lot of books for free, and the list changes every day; so you can accumulate a whole library of books for free if you watch for the free ones. 
Then there is Amazon Prime Movies, some of which are free, and some are to rent/buy. 

Amazon now offers Amazon Fire TV, which works with your internet, and offers more than the Apple TV does, and is just as easy to work. If we didn't already have the Apple TV, I would have the Fire TV  instead. 

Once you start ordering from Amazon, they will send you offers for items that are on sale, and you can get some great deals !
 I just found $99 bluetooth speakers for the iPad, and they were on sale for $15; so I got one for my husband to use out in the shop when he is working out there. 
 I found $60 headphones for $13, which he uses when he is inside.

You just can't do better than Amazon for almost anything you want.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2014)

Never had a problem, and always had fast delivery from Amazon.  Once I bought a few pairs of sweat pants from another store through Amazon, and when I received them they were nothing like the ad, which showed regular sweat pants with the elastic on the bottom.  The ones they sent were a super thin cotton, nothing at all like I expected.  I had to pay for the return mail shipping on those, so I wasn't happy about that.  Otherwise, Amazon has always been good.


----------



## jujube (Dec 3, 2014)

One time my cellphone needed a new battery and they were around $25 at the store.  Amazon had them for $1.59 with free shipping.  Win-win!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 4, 2014)

I've ordered stuff off and on for years.  Never had a problem.  I got one of their Chase Amazon credit cards, charge purchases on it, pay it off each month, and get points back I can use for $$ off on other stuff from Amazon.  Another win-win.


----------



## oldman (Dec 4, 2014)

I do most of my Christmas shopping from Amazon. Normally, I check out the items I want to purchase at the stores and then come home and make the purchase. Usually, this time of year, I save a nice piece of change. I bought a bottle of my wife's favorite perfume for almost half of what it cost at the big box store. And I bought myself a new pair of running shoes that were 60% less this past Monday and was the running pants. 

I am not a fan of the CEO, but I like what my stock has done over the years. I just think the guy is a little quirky and maybe you would to if you ever heard him speak. WE have an Amazon distribution center near us and the neighbor's kid works there. As is the usual, they don't pay their help a lot of money. He works in the IT department and says he stays because he is treated well, like what he does and the benefits are pretty good. So, he has a second job to help his family and for now he is satisfied, but like I told him, the best part is that he likes what he does and he works with good people. Tough to find some places today.


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 4, 2014)

I've never had a problem with Amazon. Always get what I ordered within a short period of time.


----------



## Lyn (Dec 4, 2014)

it's been a frustration free shopping experience for me for years.  At times I have ordered something in the early evening and it's at my doorstep by 10 am the next day.  I have only had one return and it too was a painless process.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 4, 2014)

Pretty awesome reviews above! I must be the only person left who hadn't shopped at Amazon yet, so now you've encouraged me  to give it a try. I'm still a very tactile shopper tho. I like to touch & handle stuff before I buy it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 4, 2014)

I have used Amazon a number of times, however shipping is *NOT* free unless a certain amount ($) is spent *OR* a person has Amazon Prime. At least that's the way it's been for me. Have never had shipping free, but never ordered enough to get "free shipping" either.

Target has "free shipping" going on right now and I just got thru ordering a few movie and music concert DVD's. Amazon had these, but with the cost of shipping, the DVD's were a few dollars cheaper ordering thru Target. Did ordered a movie DVD thru Amazon that Target didn't have on their website or in store nor was it in any of our local stores. 

I've only bought one thing on e-bay and that was thru the "Bid" area. I was lucky b/c as soon as the Seller seen my bid, he closed the bidding and I got the product. Seller's on e-bay can give the option to buyers of "Bid", "Buy Now" or both for a product. 

I stated this in another Thread.........sometimes the picture of the product doesn't exactly match what a buyer gets. I've had that happen before. That happened on a company website, not on Amazon.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 4, 2014)

That's fine........*IF* a person can find the item in a store. If not, then the old computer and internet thing goes on or, don't get what you want.



Geezerette said:


> Pretty awesome reviews above! I must be the only person left who hadn't shopped at Amazon yet, so now you've encouraged me  to give it a try. I'm still a very tactile shopper tho. I like to touch & handle stuff before I buy it.


----------



## avrp (Dec 4, 2014)

Love Amazon!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2014)

I've shopped on Amazon for the last few years and I love it. I have never been disappointed with their products,shipping time is great .


----------



## Kitties (Dec 5, 2014)

Never had a problem with Amazon. I've ordered mostly books and music. Did order some cat toys recently (turbo track) I've always received the right order and in good condition.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2014)

I order a few things a year and pay postage from Amazon. Do you think it is worth paying for the prime deal that they offer?


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 5, 2014)

My wife bought PJs from Amazon that didn't fit. First time I ever had to send anything back, but no problem, they paid the return shipping and all.

I seldom buy anything that I have to have right now. I put things in my basket until I have enough for free shipping. Not only free shipping but no taxes. If you order from Walmart, Target and such that have stores in your state you have to pay sales tax.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 5, 2014)

I have shopped Amazon for more than a decade, purchased everything from groceries, electronics, clothing to clothing and accessories including handcuffs.  View attachment 11553They where for a Halloween costume.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 5, 2014)

I've been a satisfied customer of Amazon for many years.  Their strengths to me are:

 Availability and variety of the product even the most obscure items  
 Fast shipping  
 Competitive prices
 Relative safety with payments no one is un-hackable  
 And in the future I'll be able to watch those drones flying around delivering packages

 If I want an item that costs more than $100 then I do a little online comparison shopping but the key is the cost of shipping, if you pay a few dollars more that should offset the savings to shop at a competitor without free shipping.  I don't store my credit/debit or my banking information on my account, inconvenient but hopefully it will make it a little harder to steal that information.  

AprilT -  that whole look works for me.  Thanks


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2014)

No problems here, either but furniture can be a problem.

They should sell these pieces as "kits". I bought a TV console. It took my son over 3 hours to assemble, but it's very nice


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 5, 2014)

Sometimes paying the shipping is a lot cheaper than the gasoline for running around to every store in town looking for something -- not to mention the wear and tear on your sanity from the crowds and traffic.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 6, 2014)

Love Amazon.......I think the things I like most about Amazon are the reviews on the products and their customer service.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 6, 2014)

Here in the Phoenix metro area we have a distribution center for Amazon.  If you live near one, and there are many, you get super fast delivery.


----------



## Vala (Dec 6, 2014)

I use Amazon all the time for books and movies.  I make sure I have over $35 worth and get free shipping.   I also like their customer service.   We had a distribution center in a nearby town but it is closing.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 6, 2014)

I too wait until I have 35 dollars of merchandise in my cart before placing my order. It used to be 25. However I've ordered out of print books from vendors and a few minor other items where I did have to pay the shipping. But still never a problem.


----------

